# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Ascó y Vandellòs acumulan el 2012 más de la mitad de los sucesos del parque nuclear

## sergi1907

Los tres reactores han notificado 26 de los 46 sucesos en España.

Las centrales nucleares españolas comunicaron un total de 46 sucesos al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) en 2012, al menos hasta el 21 de diciembre, 18 más que en todo 2011, cuando se notificaron al órgano regulador un total de 64, según datos del mismo organismo. 
Por número de sucesos comunicados, la central nuclear de Vandellós II y Cofrentes (Valencia) fueron los reactores que en más ocasiones informaron al regulador. En total, Vandellós II comunicó al CSN nuevo sucesos, dos de ellos relacionados con incumplimientos de rondas horarias, mientras que Cofrentes informó de siete sucesos. 
En tercer lugar, aparece la central nuclear de Ascó II, que comunicó al CSN un total de siete sucesos, seguida de Ascó I, con cinco sucesos más. A esto hay que añadir, que los dos grupos en conjunto comunicaron cinco sucesos más. De este modo, el complejo nuclear de Ascó acumula 17 del 46 sucesos notificados del parque nuclear estatal. 
En 2012, el primero de los sucesos notificados se produjo el 4 de enero, cuando Ascó II comunicó el incumplimiento de las Especificaciones Técnicas de Funcionamiento (ETF) al superar los 15 minutos establecidos en las mismas para ajustar la calibración de una de las válvulas de seguridad del presionador. 
La nuclear de Almaraz II (Cáceres) ha comunicado cuatro sucesos, uno de ellos por el traslado a el hospital de un trabajador por lesiones en un pie, y Almaraz I ha comunicado tres, uno de ellos por un trabajador que tuvo que ser trasladado en ambulancia por un incidente vascular. 
En el lado opuesto del 'ranking' , las centrales de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos) y Trillo (Guadalajara)-la más nueva-son las que menos incidentes acumulan. Garoña notificó tres sucesos, uno de ellos por la entrada de dos parapentes identificados como 'Greenpeace en acción pacífica', al igual que la de Trillo, que informó de otros tres.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...s/parc/nuclear

----------

